# Day sailing charter in Italy?



## JoCoSailor

I recently retired. I did not get a gold watch, but I did get a nice travel allowance. I plan to spend it traveling in Italy. While I’m there I’d really to do a little day sailing (with a captain). After a quick google search it looks like there are lots of choices. Any thoughts on how to pick one or two? An area to avoid? Any area that you would consider a must see? Any experience with one of the charter companies good or bad? Best time of year to sail there. (I want to avoid peak travel season). All thoughts appreciated!


----------

